# Topics > Favorite Routes in North America >  Best time of the year to visit Southwest?

## DanD

I'm trying to plan a trip from Atlanta to the Grand Canyon area via Sante Fe, Albuquerque, Monument Valley, Grand Canyon, and anything else that may be interesting along the way. We plan to take in some of Route 66 along the way also. Any advice on what time of the year to visit the desert southwest? 
 Dan

----------


## Midwest Michael

Welcome to the RTA Forum!

While there are unique features to every season, I'd say fall would be my favorite time. You've got fewer crowds than summer, but still have comfortable temperatures, and of course, the fall colors can be a part of the experience too.

----------


## Southwest Dave

Yep, I agree with Michael and for all the same reasons as above.

You don't say how long you have in the Southwest and therefor is difficult to make meaningful suggestions but on the way between Santa Fe and Monument valley you could visit Taos Pueblo, Four corners, Mesa Verde NP and even Pagosa hot springs and take a famous train ride from Durango to Silverton. Further North in Southern Utah you have some great scenery and National parks such as Arches, Bryce canyon and Zion.  If it is a return journey to Atlanta you could make a nice loop around the Southwest so have a look around the RTA site for ideas and if you have more questions come back with the relevant info and we can help to piece your trip together, have fun !

----------


## DanD

I'll rough out a basic route soon and get you guys to help me with the details. I'm thinking between 2 and 3 weeks to make the round trip. Is the first part of October OK? We usually like to drive 4 to 5 hours a day. That seems to give us plenty of time for sightseeing.

----------


## Southwest Dave

Personally I think October is perfect for visiting the desert Southwest, we have visited late Oct and seen daytime temps ranging from the mid 60's at higher elevations to high 90's in Death valley. I would pack layered clothing as night time temps can get chilly and possibly cold [sub zero] at higher elevations.

Two to three weeks is a nice amount of time but if you are driving out West and want to keep to a max of 5 hours while travelling there and back,  it would take around 4.5/5 days each way so 3 weeks would be better. [I guess 3 weeks is better than 2 in any case though.   ;-)]

----------


## howard

> I would pack layered clothing as night time temps can get chilly and possibly cold [sub zero] at higher elevations.


Thats very good advice.  Sooner or later, the first cold weather front of the season will come rolling through and you want to be prepared for that.  If you click on the thumbnail below, you can see that the first autumn freeze can occur quite early in the mountains of northern NM.

New Mexico Freeze Dates

----------

